# Mystic Nectar - E-liquid reviews



## mAlice (12/2/16)

Hi All,

I popped over to The Vapery today after work to pick up a juice or two! Ended up leaving with Mystic Nectar - Fruit Fly.

I dropped in a new coil as soon as I got home! I'll have a full review up in around 3-5 days.

Happy vaping y'all!

PS: Pay no attention to my messy desk...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## element0709 (12/2/16)

I really wish they had 0mg!!! Been hearing really good things with Mystic Nectar D:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mAlice (13/2/16)

element0709 said:


> I really wish they had 0mg!!! Been hearing really good things with Mystic Nectar D:



I have to say that the juices I really wanted to taste disappointed me a bit... @Dirk from The Vapery has testers for all the juices in the Mystic Nectar range, and only 3 really caught my attention...

I also have to say that Emerald Scarab tastes nothing like apple pie, like at f***ing all... But Unicorn Mushrooms + Lemon Squid was very interesting. I just picked Fruit Fly to switch things up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## element0709 (13/2/16)

mAlice said:


> I have to say that the juices I really wanted to taste disappointed me a bit... @Dirk from The Vapery has testers for all the juices in the Mystic Nectar range, and only 3 really caught my attention...
> 
> I also have to say that Emerald Scarab tastes nothing like apple pie, like at f***ing all... But Unicorn Mushrooms + Lemon Squid was very interesting. I just picked Fruit Fly to switch things up.



I have my eyes on silkworm....but again I need it in 0mg 
Nevertheless I am visiting @Dirk soon for my 5P restock! That red and black cosmic fog bottle is eye catching too hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mAlice (13/2/16)

element0709 said:


> I have my eyes on silkworm....but again I need it in 0mg
> Nevertheless I am visiting @Dirk soon for my 5P restock! That red and black cosmic fog bottle is eye catching too hahaha



Dude... that Cosmic Fog is amazing! I had a toot on Dirk's Smok pipe. Its awesome! Also, stock up on 5P while you can... the next shipment will increase in price drastically.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (13/2/16)

I've been keen on going past @The Vapery , the people seem friendly online  - then again I look like a Columbian drug lord and people generally ask me for stuff... So i'm just saying I don't sell anything people, I'm a consumer of vape goodies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dirk (13/2/16)

Hahah, no worries NewOoby, I promise we won't ask you for anything, other than maybe your credit card 

Hope to check you soon, have a lekka weekend man!
~ The Vapery

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mAlice (16/2/16)

Alrighty... Let's get cracking

Vaping Setup: Subox Nano kit, Vaping at 28 - 37 Watts, 0.5Ohm Kanthal Vertical OCC coils

Juice: Mystic Nectar - Fruit Fly (Purchased from The Vapery @ R130/30ml, 3mg Nicotine)
_(Creators Discription: Unfortunately there isn't a description for this juice at the moment, the website I saw the product on only had the flavour profiles)_

*PG/VG: 40/60 *(According to packaging)
1) Smell: Open this bottle and you get a surprisingly strong Mango and Passion Fruit smell! Also smells very sweet, but it smells... a bit out of place. Difficult to describe... Just like something is missing

2) Taste: On inhale you get a sweet fruity taste (which I assume comes from the mango flavouring). Exhale gives you a strong Passion Fruit and Mango taste followed by a subtle Pineapple flavour. I really do enjoy this juice when I need to get away from the rest of my juice collection which is mostly comprised of custards and creams.
First drag almost knocked my breath away! This juice is bloody fruity! Strong notes of Passion fruit and Mango covers your palate. After around 3 - 4 pulls everything mellows out and you get a nice balance between the 3 fruits mentioned above, very aromatic flavour. This juice doesn't try to hide its personality, it jumps out the bottle and ***** slaps you across the face! 

3) Packaging: This juice really surprises with its packaging. For R130 you get a dark stained glass bottle with a glass dripper. This impressed me, but the normal, pastic squeezy bottles are easier to use in my opinion. But seeing a juice come in under premium prices and having all the fancy extras is great! Label printing is top notch and I really like the art used for this line of juice.

4) For Lovers of: Strong fruity punch!

5) Rating and comments: I give this juice a 4/5. This is all subjective, I am a major fan of fruity mixes and this one does not disappoint. For me, not an all day vape though, it's a bit too fruity to handle it in more than 1 tank at a time. But none the less, awesome product!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (11/7/16)

I've just received a 30ml (3mg) sample of "Coffee Beetle" and I've been vaping on it for about 2 tanks in the toptank.

The bottle seems to be of very good quality with a dropper cap and good artwork and logo.

The smell is of a sweet but not overly so coffee.
Inhale gives a nice creamy coffee taste with a very delicious and convincing yet lightish coffee taste.
Exhale and the sweetness and fuller taste can be felt.
I have not explored many coffees but this is absolutely delicious with no strong or overpowering flavours and can seriously be considered by someone who would like to try something coffee based.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kana01 (4/1/17)

So today a young man in a vape store in midrand highly recommended this to me. I have never had this brand. Their colourfullness put me off... So this is a strawberry, jackfruit and nectar mix with some hazel nut? 

Smell: Really interesting sweet smell, nothing like the fruit that should be in. 

Taste: After taste is the strawberry taste with some cream. Beginning taste a tad of nectar and then the strange taste, i am guessing the jack fruit? No idea how jackfruit tastes but theres def no hazelnut. 50/60 mix so i am not getting alot of vape, i love my thicker liquids. 

Rating: 7/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRauties (21/8/17)

I fell in love with flying gecko... I love fruity flavors, all I can say is yummy!!

Can really taste each flavor. Especially the Banana... Can't wait to get a few more from them!


----------



## Cruces (29/8/17)

Really like the sphinx for daily use. What's really impressive is that there's a manufacturing date on each bottle. A small but important detail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

